# Биохимия для "чайников". Про еду и не только



## tortoise (25 Ноя 2011)

Если администрация форума не против, я бы в этой теме продолжила.
я понимаю, что это будет уже совсем не анатомия, а биохимия и м.б. что-нибудь еще мне пока не известное, но я же чайник, а гистология здесь уже была. 
если эта тема совсем не в тему, для этого раздела, перенесите, куда посчитаете нужным, только скажите куда перенесли

итак, краткая предыстория из чужой темы


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> вот ссылочка на табличку с содержанием белка в разных продуктах.





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Она очень просто и иллюстрировано сделана.
> Если после этого у вас будет желание углубиться в биохимию, то я дам ссылки на более серьезные источники с более глубоким изучением этого вопроса.
> http://www.dietplan.ru/food/belki/





tortoise написал(а):


> давайте))))))))





tortoise написал(а):


> давненько я свой мозг медициной не развлекала))))





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> )))) Я не против но, как всегда, создайте отдельную тему. Вначале смотрим вот это и знакомимся с основными принципами. А возникшие вопросы в новую тему. Ок? http://humbio.ru/humbio/har3/00390b65.htm





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> пи.си.
> Думаю, вас ждет некоторый пересмотр во взглядах на ГМО
> )))).



очень мне интересно, что же хорошего для моего организма есть в ГМО.

итак читаем по ссылке:
белки жиры и углеводы, полученные нами с пищей -это крупные молекулы и всасываться не могут, они разлагаются на более мелкие составные части, а именно:

белки до- аминокислоты
углеводы до - моносахаридов
жиры до - глицерина и жирных кислот
и вот эта мелочь пузатая и всасывается в стенки кишечника. За счет «ворсистости» внутренних стенок кишечника поверхность значительно увеличена. Внутри ворсинок = ферменты, отвечающие за расщепление крупных молекул на мелкие. Это самое расщепление и есть процесс переваривания. Так?
Если я правильно понимаю расщепление = переваривание начинается еще в момент пережевывания (это не из статьи, это меня мама в детстве заставляла жевать долго, а я так до сих пор и не научилась = глотаю как чайка, к стати, а почему чайкам можно, а мне нет?) , потом в желудке, в поджелудочной, и потом в тонком кишечнике.
«Клетки кишечного эпителия очень быстро обновляются. При этом они перемещаются из складок слизистой оболочки к вершине ворсинок примерно за 24 - 36 ч, а через 3 дня отторгаются.» Т.О. «вековых» залежей в кишечнике быть не может? А как же всякие зеленые камни которые выходят, про которые во-первых пишут, во-вторых подруга в больнице голодала = у себя видела, мне рассказывала …….. страшно…………!!!!!!!!

Вот это «Ежедневно в просвет кишечника слущивается около 250 г энтероцитов, что соответствует примерно 25 г белка. Белки, выделяющиеся с пищеварительными соками (около 150 г в сутки), расщепляются, и большая часть продуктов их распада снова всасывается.» на русский язык пока перевести не могу, даже вопрос не получается задать.
По внутренним ссылкам пока не ходила, завтра продолжу.


----------



## tortoise (26 Ноя 2011)

Продолжаю читать:
У новорожденных в первые дни жизни ЦЕЛЬНЫЕ белки молока поступают из кишечника в кровь (а если это не материнское молоко? то же на прямую?)
У взрослого всасываются продукты расщепления.
Транспорт = всасывание (?) обеспечивают энтероциты
Активный транспорт- носит однонаправленный характер, для его обеспечения нужна энергия, что приводит в снижению температуры, его скорость высока, "переносчики" соединяются с веществом и переносят его в цитоплазму, на внутренней стороне мембраны освобождает вещество и диффундирует к наружной стороне мембраны
Пассивный транспорт = диффузия
Энтероциты - эпителиальные клетки тонкого кишечника, в мембраны энтероцитов встроены системы активного транспорта, отвечающие за всасывание.
Ежедневно в просвет кишечника слущивается 250 гр энтероцитов = 25 гр белка, который опять расщепляется и всасывается (сами себя перевариваем что ли?)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Продолжаю читать:
> У новорожденных в первые дни жизни ЦЕЛЬНЫЕ белки молока поступают из кишечника в кровь (а если это не материнское молоко? то же на прямую?)


 конечно, все так же. Именно по этому так важно естественное вскармливание. Кроме белка молока с молоком попадают и другие белки, иммуноглобулины которые защищают несовершенную имунную систему от инфекции.


tortoise написал(а):


> У взрослого всасываются продукты расщепления.


помним это ВСЕГДА, ведь именно эту аксиому игнорируют аферисты от фармбизнеса продавая хондропротекторы))))


tortoise написал(а):


> Ежедневно в просвет кишечника слущивается 250 гр энтероцитов = 25 гр белка, который опять расщепляется и всасывается (сами себя перевариваем что ли?)


 естественно, наша хим. фабрика СОЗДАНА очень рационально и логично.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> очень мне интересно, что же хорошего для моего организма есть в ГМО.


 все тоже что и в других продуктах: жиры белки углеводы витамины микроэлементы, соли тяжелых металлов если ГМО жрало гадость))))


tortoise написал(а):


> Если я правильно понимаю расщепление = переваривание начинается еще в момент пережевывания


 да, первичная механическая обработка пищевого комка. Все имеет свою цель))). Коллега Гудков задавал вопрос о разности мяса рыбы курицы баранины и т.д. Он был прав об универсальности белка только от части)))). Разница между этими видами мяса не только в жыре, он у всех разный по составу. Разность в соеденительной ткани и составе колагена))). Опять наша вездесущая каркасообразующая структура))). Именно по этому рыбу жевать легко а бараньи жилы не совсем))). Дольше больше. Комок попал в желудок. Зачем кислота и четырех часовое пребывание комка в желудке?


tortoise написал(а):


> Т.О. «вековых» залежей в кишечнике быть не может? А как же всякие зеленые камни которые выходят, про которые во-первых пишут, во-вторых подруга в больнице голодала = у себя видела, мне рассказывала …….. страшно…………!!!!!!!!


 если стул регулярный , минимум ежедневно, то никаких шлаков и прочей глупости быть не может. Помните пословицу какой стол такой и стул))))? При запорах существуют так называемые каловые камни, это уже не норма.[/quote]


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Коллега Гудков задавал вопрос о разности мяса рыбы курицы баранины и т.д. Он был прав об универсальности белка только от части)))). Разница между этими видами мяса не только в жыре, он у всех разный по составу. Разность в соеденительной ткани и составе колагена))). Опять наша вездесущая каркасообразующая структура))).



Ну вообще я в веганской теме и уточнил, что вы наверное имеете ввиду разность не самой структуры белка мяса рыбы и животных, а именно разность в сложности расщепления именно тканевых (мышечных) волокон, т.е. у животных они более плотные. Тем не менее, белковый состав практически схож и, как я понимаю, нет никаких ингибиторов трипсина в мясе))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> все тоже что и в других продуктах: жиры белки углеводы витамины микроэлементы, соли тяжелых металлов если ГМО жрало гадость))))



ГМО это вообще маркетинговый бред, созданный производителями сельхоз удобрений. Дело в том, что после появления такого рода растений к примеру, резко упала надобность в удобрениях, т.к. генномодифицированные культуры уже изначально обладали, теми свойствами, которых обычные растения если и могли достичь, то только с помощью прикормок. Естественно нести убытки, это плохо, поэтому и начал муссироваться миф, о "вредности" чего-то генномодифицированного, с целью заставить правительства, ставить всяческие препоны на пути данной продукции.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Тем не менее, белковый состав практически схож и, как я понимаю, нет никаких ингибиторов трипсина в мясе))



не белковый, АМИНОКИСЛОТНЫЙ состав схож, а вот СТРУКТУРА белка (величина полипептидной цепи) радикально разная. Отсюда и разное количество энергии на разрывы ковалентных связей, это и определяет диетпродукт от не диет. Весь мир по сути закручен на УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОЙ модели соединения аминокислот. Молекулярная биология это ода гениальности Творцу!


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Итак , мясо птицы рыбы и млекопитающих отличаются друг от друга по количеству жиров (хотя внутри групп они то же ой как отличаются, семга от минтая , например, или свинья от кролика, совсем не похожи, ну да Бог с ним пока с жиром), и по составу коллагена , и подозреваю, по его (коллагена) количеству.
Поэтому время переваривания и энергозатраты на переваривание различны.
Однако, состав аминокислот, полученных в результате расщепления одинаков. (Так?) Т.е. ценность ЛЮБОГО мяса, с точки зрения состава аминокислот одинакова. (верно?). И если я правильно понимаю, то и хондротекторы (все эти вытяжки из акульих хрящей) потребляемые нами посредством инъекций точно также расщепляются на аминокислоты и ничем не отличаются от куска съеденной рыбы, за исключением  отсутствия коллагена. (Так?) Только вопрос, а где они расщепляются?  Они же не перевариваются, а расщепление вроде как происходит посредством ферментов в жкт……… не срастается что то у меня пока. Где ошибка?


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Весь мир по сути закручен на УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОЙ модели соединения аминокислот. Молекулярная биология это ода гениальности Творцу!



т.е. и в растительных белках те же аминокислоты?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Итак , мясо птицы рыбы и млекопитающих отличаются друг от друга по количеству жиров (хотя внутри групп они то же ой как отличаются, семга от минтая , например, или свинья от кролика, совсем не похожи, ну да Бог с ним пока с жиром), и по составу коллагена , и подозреваю, по его (коллагена) количеству.


правильно


tortoise написал(а):


> Однако, состав аминокислот, полученных в результате расщепления одинаков. (Так?) Т.е. ценность ЛЮБОГО мяса, с точки зрения состава аминокислот одинакова. (верно?).


 именно)))



tortoise написал(а):


> И если я правильно понимаю, то и хондротекторы (все эти вытяжки из акульих хрящей) потребляемые нами посредством инъекций точно также расщепляются на аминокислоты и ничем не отличаются от куска съеденной рыбы, за исключением отсутствия коллагена. (Так?) Только вопрос, а где они расщепляются? Они же не перевариваются, а расщепление вроде как происходит посредством ферментов в жкт


нет. не так. Мы говорим о ПИЩЕВАРЕНИИ, о попадании куска мяса в желудок ( вы не обратили внимания на мой вопрос накой леший нам этот желудок нужен). ВВидение в полость сустава глюкозамина и хондриотин сульфата это не тоже самое что ПРИЕМ ИХ ВНУТРЬ, в желудок.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> т.е. и в растительных белках те же аминокислоты?


не совсем)))) вот тут и кроится дъявол))) он ведь кроется  в мелочах ))))
http://www.kstolu.ru/new/belki/


----------



## Екатерина И (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь, простите, что влезу, правильно я поняла, что вы считаете, что хондропроткторы - полная чушь? Маме после операции в реабилитационном центре невролог как раз их прописал...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

Екатерина И написал(а):


> Игорь, простите, что влезу, правильно я поняла, что вы считаете, что хондропроткторы - полная чушь? Маме после операции в реабилитационном центре невролог как раз их прописал...


ну кто я такой что-бы "считать"? Все гораздо хуже...
http://fraudcatalog.com/?p=3251


----------



## Екатерина И (28 Ноя 2011)

Понятно. Спасибо за ссылку, очень убедительно. ну вот, очередной маркетинговый миф...


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не белковый, АМИНОКИСЛОТНЫЙ состав схож, а вот СТРУКТУРА белка (величина полипептидной цепи) радикально разная. Отсюда и разное количество энергии на разрывы ковалентных связей, это и определяет диетпродукт от не диет. Весь мир по сути закручен на УНИВЕРСАЛЬНОЙ модели соединения аминокислот. Молекулярная биология это ода гениальности Творцу!



Т.е. вы утверждаете, что молеклярная структура например альбуминов мышечной ткани окуня и альбуминов мышечной тканикоровы абсолютно разная?  Можно ссылочку на сей счет? Я вот сколько не искал, нашел только про соотношение альбуминов и глобулинов в мышечной ткани тех и других, оно примерно равное, насчет сравнения молекулярной структуры рыбы и мяса не нашел ничего... Не спорю, например сывороточный белок имеет другую молекулярную структуру нежели мышечный и расщепляется легче. Но в нашем то случае речь идет о мышечной ткани, что у рыб, что у животных она выполняет схожие функции, откуда молекулярная разница?


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> т.е. и в растительных белках те же аминокислоты?



Да, одни и теже... Но в растительных белках менее богатый набор этих самых аминокислот и расщепление растительных белков до аминокислот происходит далеко не полностью... Например любимая веганами соя, без глубокого гидролиза расщепляется примерно на 50%, виноваты и наличие ингибиторов трипсина и более толстая клеточная мембрана растений...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Но в нашем то случае речь идет о мышечной ткани, что у рыб, что у животных она выполняет схожие функции, откуда молекулярная разница?


в колагене. Мясо это не только миоцыт, это соеденительная ткань. Она разная у рыб и животных. Длительность термообработки до коогуляции белка у яйца, рыбы и говядены почему разная? Именно по этой причине. Вы рассматриваете только альбумин, а колаген? щас попробую нагуглить ссылку.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> менее богатый набор этих самых аминокислот



не просто мение богатый, там НЕ%Т НЕЗАМЕНИМЫХ аминокислот....
уберите из питания младенца животный билок (мам. смеси) и ребенок УМРЕТ!!!


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> в колагене. Мясо это не только миоцыт, это соеденительная ткань. Она разная у рыб и животных. Длительность термообработки до коогуляции белка у яйца, рыбы и говядены почему разная? Именно по этой причине. Вы рассматриваете только альбумин, а колаген? щас попробую нагуглить ссылку.



Согласен, как я выше уже упоминал, мясо "жестче" рыбы именно изза различия в структуре волокон мышцы, читай коллагена. НО, разве при термообработке не происходит денатурация, пусть частичная коллагеновых белков, т.е. по сути например вареное мясо и вареная рыба будут куда ближе к друг другу по скорости гидролиза, нежели их сырые аналоги?


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> не просто мение богатый, там НЕ%Т НЕЗАМЕНИМЫХ аминокислот....
> уберите из питания младенца животный билок (мам. смеси) и ребенок УМРЕТ!!!



Ммм...., ну в бобовых типа сои незаменимые есть.... В орехах тоже... Неполный набор конечно, как в овоальбумине или сывороточном, но так отчасти...Вот только извлечь их из сои например полноценно не может даже взрослый человек, про ребенка и говорить не стоит....


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ну кто я такой что-бы "считать"? Все гораздо хуже...
> http://fraudcatalog.com/?p=3251


что такое "субтерапевтическая доза"
ну то что эффективность хондротекторов не превосходит плацебо, с этим я уже согласилась.
вопрос почему не превосходит?
 потому что они просто не могут быть усвоены организмом куда бы их не вводили? потому что  чужеродный белок не усваивается, т.к. усваиваются только продукты его расщепления аминокислоты? а расщепляется белок может только "посредством" желудка? а куда девается чужеродный белок введенный в организм минуя жкт , он же должен вызвать эти НЯ (абривиатурка понравилась )
зы: про "мелочи" еще читаю


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Кстати читал, что изолят белка рыбы, усваивается даже медленнее, чем казеин... Да и вообще считаю, что медленные и быстрые белки нужны в равных пропорциях. Например творожку (казеин) самое то навернуть на ночь после тренировки))) Часов на 6 будешь обеспечен равномерных поступлением  незаменимых аминокислот))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> вопрос почему не превосходит?



Ммм..., чтобы вам понятнее было, не перевариваются они, вообще))) Таже соя хоть на 50%, а энто дело сродни негидрализованному желатину, в неизменном виде проходит напрямую в пардон сортир)))


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ммм..., чтобы вам понятнее было, не перевариваются они, вообще))) Таже соя хоть на 50%, а энто дело сродни негидрализованному желатину, в неизменном виде проходит напрямую в пардон сортир)))


я же пока про хондротекторы! при чем здесь соя.... или я вообще мысль потеряла?


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Кстати читал, что изолят белка рыбы, усваивается даже медленнее, чем казеин... Да и вообще считаю, что медленные и быстрые белки нужны в равных пропорциях. Например творожку (казеин) самое то навернуть на ночь после тренировки))) Часов на 6 будешь обеспечен равномерных поступлением незаменимых аминокислот))


изолят и казеен это аминокислоты?
что есть медленные и что есть быстрые белки?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Согласен, как я выше уже упоминал, мясо "жестче" рыбы именно изза различия в структуре волокон мышцы, читай коллагена. НО, разве при термообработке не происходит денатурация, пусть частичная коллагеновых белков, т.е. по сути например вареное мясо и вареная рыба будут куда ближе к друг другу по скорости гидролиза, нежели их сырые аналоги?


Вы забываете о третичной структуре белка. Идентичный по химическому складу белок даст РАЗНЫЕ свойства при разной третичной структуре.


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> «Ежедневно в просвет кишечника слущивается около 250 г энтероцитов, что соответствует примерно 25 г белка. Белки, выделяющиеся с пищеварительными соками (около 150 г в сутки), расщепляются, и большая часть продуктов их распада снова всасывается.»



"Взрослому человеку необходимо от 1 до 1,5 _г_ белка на 1 _кг_ массы тела. "

 если во мне 62 кг, то мне нужно  62 гр белка в сутки, так? при  "самопереваривании " я получаю 25 г белка (животного видимо белка) ежедневно (25 или 150?..из текста не могу понять).


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы забываете о третичной структуре белка. Идентичный по химическому складу белок даст РАЗНЫЕ свойства при разной третичной структуре.


ВЫ про что? что такое третичная структура!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> что такое "субтерапевтическая доза"


 доза мен6ьше минемальной терапевтической (работающей)
ну то что эффективность хондротекторов не превосходит плацебо, с этим я уже согласилась.


tortoise написал(а):


> вопрос почему не превосходит?


 ответ спрятан в составе "хондропротекторов" это полипептиды, точнее глюкополипротеиды и конечно же в печени))) Как вы думаете, все что всосалось из кишечника  куда идет?


tortoise написал(а):


> а куда девается чужеродный белок введенный в организм минуя жкт


если белок имеет такую пространственную структуру что его ВИДЯТ мембраны клеток то он валит напрямую в клетку, например свинячий (человеческий) инсулин если не такую, то его атакуют имунная система, если структура аля приона то гайки


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

я не успеваю и путаюсь. давайте список что я пропустил и неответил


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> ВЫ про что? что такое третичная структура!!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


http://www.xumuk.ru/biologhim/022.html


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> изолят и казеен это аминокислоты?


http://sportivnoepitanie.ru/index.aspx?c=isolate-protein
http://animal.lg.ua/article_info.php?articles_id=17


tortoise написал(а):


> что есть медленные и что есть быстрые белки?


 по гидролизу, расщиплению на аминокислоты.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Можно ссылочку на сей счет?



http://zoomet.ru/ixt/ixtiolog_31.html


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> ответ спрятан в составе "хондропротекторов" это полипептиды, точнее глюкополипротеиды и конечно же в печени))) Как вы думаете, все что всосалось из кишечника куда идет?


"ну у меня 2 варианта: или Делчев или Крупский" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z83Dv7T4nBs
видимо в печень 
а у хондропротекторов какая структура? они в клетку "валят" или с имунитетом "воюют" Я так понимаю, что если бы с имунитетом воевали, то НЯ было бы побольше, а если в клетку то вро де бы эффекта можно ждать........ а его, судя по исследованиям нет .... и НЯ мало.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а у хондропротекторов какая структура? они в клетку "валят" или с имунитетом "воюют" .


нет все просто))) они подвергаются гидролизу до аминокислот и моносахаридов, (как холодец под водочку. или желе радуга) и топают в печень а там из них как из кирпичей гепатоциты строят свои ЛИЧНЫЕ структуры эти структуры если могут попадают в хрящ и хондроциты из них уже клепают матрикс хряща.
 При этом кишечник не различает где холодец где желатин а где дона)))). Ему все по барабану, включая и ГМО))). Ну всеравно кишечнику вначале вы съели яблоко а потом стейк акулы или в виде гибрида или акулу под яблочным соусом. У всех одна судьба всех ращепляют  до мономеров


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Вы забываете о третичной структуре белка. Идентичный по химическому складу белок даст РАЗНЫЕ свойства при разной третичной структуре.


Т.е. белок состоящий из одних и тех же аминокислот, "сложенных" в цепочку в одном и том же порядке , но по разному "свернутых" (цепочка в разные спиральки  завернута) имеет разные свойства?
т.е. у коров и свиней эти спиральки разные? или у коров и рыб разные, а у коров и свиней одинаковые?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Т.е. белок состоящий из одних и тех же аминокислот, "сложенных" в цепочку в одном и том же порядке , но по разному "свернутых" (цепочка в разные спиральки завернута) имеет разные свойства?


 именно)))))


tortoise написал(а):


> т.е. у коров и свиней эти спиральки разные? или у коров и рыб разные, а у коров и свиней одинаковые?


разные у всех, но отличие у рыб и коров больше чем у коров и свиней. Ну это очень грубо и приблезительно, но смысл именно такой. То что называется денатурация белка это ликвидация его третичной структуры. Химия таже а чйцо варенное и сырое немножко различны)))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> именно)))))
> 
> То что называется денатурация белка это ликвидация его третичной структуры



Так я выше и упомянул варку, как способ денатурации белка мяса рыб и животных, т.е. по сути денатурируя термически белок, мы ликвидируем его третичную структуру, а значит и стираем основанные на этом различия в строении молекулы. А потому как сейчас мало кто питается сырым мясом или рыбой, то можно смело говорить об относительной равнозначности данных продуктов, с точки зрения пищеварительного гидролиза)))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> относительной равнозначности данных продуктов, с точки зрения пищеварительного гидролиза)))


но колаген лежащий в основе мышечной ткани разный и связи в цепочке коллагена также различны и вот по этому и есть разница в гидролизе рыбы и говядины. Денатурация также будет различна по времени яйцо где калогена крайне мало 5 минут а кусок мяса тойже массы час


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> но колаген лежащий в основе мышечной ткани разный и связи в цепочке коллагена также различны и вот по этому и есть разница в гидролизе рыбы и говядины. Денатурация также будет различна по времени яйцо где калогена крайне мало 5 минут а кусок мяса тойже массы час



Разница в гидролизе денатурированной варкой рыбы (мяса)?))) По времени денатурации (варки) согласен, потому и яйцо достаточно поварить минут 7-10, а мясо и часа мало будет. Но когда проварили, одно и тоже? Коллаген разрушен.


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> http://sportivnoepitanie.ru/index.aspx?c=isolate-protein
> http://animal.lg.ua/article_info.php?articles_id=17
> по гидролизу, расщиплению на аминокислоты.


“Изолят сывороточного протеина содержит в себе максимальное количество аминокислот BCAA, которые очень важны для синтеза новой мышечной ткани и для её восстановления»
Сыворотка из под простокваши выходит самый ценный продукт с точки зрения аминокислот в нее входящих? Она может полностью заменить потребность в животных белках или мясо/рыба все же необходимы? Молочные и кисломолочные продукты- достаточны для взрослого человека, где то видела, что молоко для взрослых не только не полезно, но даже вредно……..
И еще:
Здесьhttp://sportivnoepitanie.ru/index.aspx?c=isolate-protein: «Для восстановления и поддержки иммунной системы можно принимать 25 г белка в сутки. Бодибилдеры, которые стремятся нарастить мышечную массу, принимают в среднем по 150 г белка в сутки. Если вы стремитесь нарастить мышечную массу, то рассчитывайте исходя 1-1,5 грамма белка сыворотки в сутки на 1 кг массы вашего тела.»
Здесь http://www.kstolu.ru/new/belki/ « Взрослому человеку необходимо от 1 до 1,5 г белка на 1 кг массы тела. При этом имеются в виду наиболее полноценные белки животного происхождения типа яичного альбумина, казеина молока или белка говядины с высокой биологической ценностью.»
Здесьhttp://humbio.ru/humbio/physiology/0000416a.htm#0004787d.htm Клетки кишечного эпителия очень быстро обновляются. При этом они перемещаются из складок слизистой оболочки к вершине ворсинок примерно за 24 - 36 ч, а через 3 дня отторгаются. Ежедневно в просвет кишечника слущивается около 250 г энтероцитов, что соответствует примерно 25 г белка. Белки, выделяющиеся с пищеварительными соками(около 150 г в сутки),
Для поддержания иммунной системы «самопереваривания» достаточно? Для НАРАЩИВАНИЯ мышечной массы мало, а для иммунитета вроде достаточно, или я не так понимаю?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Коллаген разрушен.



Нет, он не разрушен, только его третичная структура, это не означает, что с глобулы он превратился в спираль или простую цепь, он лишь частично потерял упорядоченное строение. Дальнейший гидролиз кислотой будет дальше рвать связи, и только тогда трипсин начнет уже окончательно рвать аминокислоты. У рыбы птицы яичного белка эти процессы менее энергозатратны, так как коллагены отличны.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Для поддержания иммунной системы «самопереваривания» достаточно? Для НАРАЩИВАНИЯ мышечной массы мало, а для иммунитета вроде достаточно, или я не так понимаю?


Я не уверен что этого достаточно, мы теряем белок постоянно, например шелушение рогового слоя кожи.


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет, он не разрушен, только его третичная структура, это не означает, что с глобулы он превратился в спираль или простую цепь, он лишь частично потерял упорядоченное строение. Дальнейший гидролиз кислотой будет дальше рвать связи, и только тогда трипсин начнет уже окончательно рвать аминокислоты. У рыбы птицы яичного белка эти процессы менее энергозатратны, так как коллагены отличны.



Ну теперь более менее определилсь, что например варка не дает полной денатурации коллагена, нужен еще химический гидролиз (что и делают наши пищеварительные ферменты, либо хим промышленность в виде гидролизатов разного рода белков)


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я не уверен что этого достаточно, мы теряем белок постоянно, например шелушение рогового слоя кожи.



Угу, волосы наши тоже кстати белок, который мы постоянно теряем)))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Сыворотка из под простокваши выходит самый ценный продукт с точки зрения аминокислот в нее входящих?



В сыворотке очень мало белка, от 1 до 2%... Так что пить просто молочную сыворотку совершенно недостаточно. Молоко не вредно для взрослого человека, если у него не утрачен фермент расщепляющий лактозу, у разных народов это по разному, у чукчей наприер 90% взрослого неселения не могут переваривать лактозу, а среди евопейских россиян таких всего 15-20%... В кисломолочных продуктах практически вся лактоза уже расщеплена кисломолочными бактериями, поэтому пить их неопасно даже чукчам)))


----------



## tortoise (28 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Я не уверен что этого достаточно, мы теряем белок постоянно, например шелушение рогового слоя кожи.


хорошо,
но в ссылках еще как минимум неточность в одной из них:
*1 Если вы стремитесь нарастить мышечную массу*, то рассчитывайте исходя 1-1,5 грамма белка сыворотки в сутки на 1 кг массы вашего тела.
*2 Взрослому человеку необходимо *от 1 до 1,5 г белка на 1 кг массы тела

так 1 г белка на кг это для набора мышц бодибилдеру или просто для нормальной жизни

просто лично знакома с одной сыроедкой, пятый год уже ничего не ест и только хорошеет!
КАК!!!!!!!!!!!!???????????? 

она что из другого теста?

ну оставим уж совсем экстремальные варианты.
молочные продукты достаточны для синтеза своих белков?
точнее кисломолочные..........

я на сегодня все........ ушла


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> так 1 г белка на кг это для набора мышц бодибилдеру или просто для нормальной жизни



Для нормальной жизни. Для набора массы от 1.5 г. на кг. Можно конечно и с 1г. набирать, но это очень долго и медленно, годами будет длится, да еще и в зависимости от генетических даных.


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> просто лично знакома с одной сыроедкой, пятый год уже ничего не ест и только хорошеет!
> КАК!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????
> она что из другого теста?



Вы с этой "сыроедкой" вместе живете? Каждый прием пищи у вас вместе? И что вообще в вашем понимании сыроедка? Может она мясо сырое трескает?)))


----------



## gudkov (28 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> молочные продукты достаточны для синтеза своих белков?
> точнее кисломолочные..........



Достаточно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> хорошо,
> но в ссылках еще как минимум неточность в одной из них:


 это сайт качков, я дал инфу только по изоляту, что бы долго не писать. Все остальное там сальто Дельчева




tortoise написал(а):


> просто лично знакома с одной сыроедкой, пятый год уже ничего не ест и только хорошеет!
> КАК!!!!!!!!!!!!????????????


 опыт немецких "коллег" с Асвенцена не позволяет поверить вашей соседке.



tortoise написал(а):


> молочные продукты достаточны для синтеза своих белков?
> точнее кисломолочные..........


 неверное да, по крайней мере опыт показывал, что при наличии в семье коровы дети не пухли (безбелковые отеки).


----------



## zMarinaz (29 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Вы с этой "сыроедкой" вместе живете? Каждый прием пищи у вас вместе? И что вообще в вашем понимании сыроедка? Может она мясо сырое трескает?)))


У меня по поводу сыроедения есть личный опыт - моя мама) С августа 2010г. стала сыроедкой, ест сырые фрукты/овощи/орехи/пророщенные злаки/мед, чувствует себя просто замечательно, правда по мимо этого она занимается бодифлексом и ЛФК по Белояру (как-то так). За полгода она скинула около 45 кг. Конечно слишком быстро для ее то возраста (50 лет), появилось много морщин, зато в конце этого лета она начала хорошеть (масочки только из натур. домашних продуктов) морщины уменьшаются, даже мышцы привела в порядок (не без помощи массажей). Так что у меня наглядный пример!


----------



## tortoise (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> опыт немецких "коллег" с Асвенцена не позволяет поверить вашей соседке..


думаете врет? одна проблема, мотива для лжи не вижу, ей было бы проще сказать , что она по ночам кушает творог, что бы мама не переживала (я с ее родителя знакома, у мамы то трагедия- ребенок голодает)
а безбелковые отеки= это когда "с голоду пухнут" это одно и то же?
а когда они начинаются? через сколько? Великий пост я нормально выдерживаю (без "рыбных" дней там их сколько то разрешено) т.е. 40 дней- не показатель.
и похоже год- то же не много..
.





zMarinaz написал(а):


> У меня по поводу сыроедения есть личный опыт - моя мама) С августа 2010г. стала сыроедкой,


мама худеет таким образом? или другие причины? как волосы, кожа, ногти?

Итак, правильно ли я поняла, белок это "бусики" из разных бусинок (аминокислоты) закрученные в спирали. При этом на стадии термической обработки спиральки теряют форму =разрушается третичная структура, но бусики (последовательность бусин) сохраняются , в процессе переваривания, ниточка окончательно рвется и бусинки рассыпаются. И всасываются в кровь?
А где они теперь в новые «бусики» соберуться? (где мои белки синтезируются) в печени что ли?
Все животные белки состоят из одних и тех же бусин (собранные в разном порядке, в разные спиральки загнутые)
Аминокислот ЛЮБОГО продукта животного происхождения достаточно для синтеза собственных белков.
Т.е. я могу есть только творог или только говядину ( я сейчас исключительно про белки, я понимаю, что есть еще витамины, микроэлементы и пр.) и набор аминокислот будет достаточным. Конечно надо учесть количество белка на кг продукта и т.д.
При этом в белках растительного происхождения некоторых важных аминокислот (бусин) нет. А организм не синтезирует аминокислоты, а собирает белки из готовых «бусин». Все так?
Таким образом с точки зрения науки лакто-вегитарианцы вполне себе жизнеспособны и их наличие ничему не противоречит. И то, что Индия вторая по населению страна в мире на треть –вегетарианская = ничего удивительного.
Индия
Население, чел. (2 в мире) 1 187 550 000
Рост численности населения, в год (83 в мире)1,41%16 744 455 чел.
Средняя продолжительность жизни, лет 68,8 (муж. 66,3, жен. 71,2) (117 в мире(117 - муж., 119 - жен.))
В традиционной кухне Индии не используются мясные продукты вообще.
В Индии, как правило, вегетарианство ассоциируется с *лакто-вегетарианством*
По данным исследований проведенных индийским CNN-IBN (Государственный Обзор) на 2006г. 31% индийцев являются вегетарианцами, а ещё 9% потребляют в пищу яйца (но не мясо)
Т. О. у меня напрашивается вывод быть мясоедом или лакто-вегитарианцем вопрос исключительно религиозно-этический.
С точки зрения здоровья абсолютно все равно мясо теплокровных животных, рыба или молочные продукты?
Народы севера, крайне ограниченные в доступе к растительным продуктам, от белковой недостаточности страдать не будут. Даже если у них совсем не будет растительного белка. Т.е. в растительных белках нет аминокислот , необходимых мне которые отсутствуют в пище животного происхождения. Так?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> думаете врет?


нет


----------



## tortoise (29 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет


цитата не читается (((((
что нет?((((((((((


----------



## zMarinaz (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> .
> мама худеет таким образом? или другие причины? как волосы, кожа, ногти?


Сначала просто худела, а теперь это ее жизнь, ей так легко. Говорит, что запах приготовленной пищи у нее уже не вызывает аппетита, а запах мяса вообще ассоциируется с запахом мертвечины(. Волосы в порядке, я даже заметила, что быстрее начали расти, а вот ногти без изменений, ни улучшилось и не ухудшилось состояние. Кожа, я уже писала, больше морщин появилось, но с августа начали разглаживаться (т.е. кожа начинает приходить в поорядок после стресса). Но, я считаю, это индивидуально, кому-то подходит, а кому-то даже нельзя. Я вот на такой эксперимент не пошла бы.


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

zMarinaz написал(а):


> У меня по поводу сыроедения есть личный опыт - моя мама) С августа 2010г. стала сыроедкой, ест сырые фрукты/овощи/орехи/пророщенные злаки/мед, чувствует себя просто замечательно,



Молочка мамо пьет, кефирчик, яички? Если скажете, что нет, то все ниже вами описываемое мягко говоря правдой быть не может. На сырых фруктах и орехах схуднуть то можно конечно и даже без схуднуть не обойдется, но вот укрепить мышцы, волосы "стали расти быстрее", "морщины разглаживаются" (и это при сбросе 45 кг), вот этого не надо. Зачем рассказывать сказки? Тут люди образованные дискутируют и поверьте в в подобную чушь не верят. Что на самом деле с сыроедами происходит можете тут прочитать, тощие, беззубые доходяги, вот их судьба в долгосрочном периоде:
http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/Thread-ЗУБЫ-Большой-вопрос?page=2


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> При этом в белках растительного происхождения некоторых важных аминокислот (бусин) нет. А организм не синтезирует аминокислоты, а собирает белки из готовых «бусин». Все так?
> Таким образом с точки зрения науки лакто-вегитарианцы вполне себе жизнеспособны и их наличие ничему не противоречит. И то, что Индия вторая по населению страна в мире на треть –вегетарианская = ничего удивительного.


 
Именно так, я выше писал уже, что даже одних молочных продуктов вполне достаточно для обеспечения организма незаменимыми (их организм синтезировать не умеет) аминокислотами. Суть-то разговора в другом. Зачинщицы этой темы  пытаются кошмарить людей "поеданием трупов" и т.п., хотя мясо само по себе это всего лишь набор разного рода белков. Поэтому про "трупы" и вред мяса с научной точки зрения -  это бред больного воображения.


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

Вот как примерно выглядят вынужденные веганы, жители КНДР (и то бывает рыбки перехватат, но очень редко), там и фото миски с "обедом" данных людей есть...
http://daypic.ru/accident/82486


----------



## gudkov (29 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> Т. О. у меня напрашивается вывод быть мясоедом или лакто-вегитарианцем вопрос исключительно религиозно-этический.
> С точки зрения здоровья абсолютно все равно мясо теплокровных животных, рыба или молочные продукты?
> Народы севера, крайне ограниченные в доступе к растительным продуктам, от белковой недостаточности страдать не будут. Даже если у них совсем не будет растительного белка. Т.е. в растительных белках нет аминокислот , необходимых мне которые отсутствуют в пище животного происхождения. Так?


 
Именно так, религиозно-этический, что ясно видно по высказываниям создательниц этой темы. Те же чукчи еще сотню лет назад питались исключительно рыбой и олениной + оленье молоко, т.е. самые что ни на есть отъявленные "трупоеды" губители "животных" и "рыбьих душ". И ничего, вполне себе жили, даже достаточно неплохо))) Растительная пища и то далеко не всякая, тоже нужна конечно, например из-за наличия клетчатки, которая стимулирует пищеварение, путем наполняемости кишечника и ускорения его опорожнения, что не дает развиться в нем гнилостным процессам.


----------



## Fint (29 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Что на самом деле с сыроедами происходит можете тут прочитать, тощие, беззубые доходяги, вот их судьба в долгосрочном периоде:
> http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/Thread-ЗУБЫ-Большой-вопрос?page=2


Гудков, где вы такое только находите?
  : " Зубы - это живая ткань, и также как и любая другая живая ткань должна иметь способность к регенерации... Я слышала, что ставя пломбу, мы вторгаемся в процесс регенерации, сверло увеличивает дыру, пломба является чужеродным телом, которое организм будет стараться отвергнуть... В общем, интересно мнение сыроедов - надо ли пломбировать или зуб сам восстановится ??"


----------



## zMarinaz (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Молочка мамо пьет, кефирчик, яички? Если скажете, что нет, то все ниже вами описываемое мягко говоря правдой быть не может. На сырых фруктах и орехах схуднуть то можно конечно и даже без схуднуть не обойдется, но вот укрепить мышцы, волосы "стали расти быстрее", "морщины разглаживаются" (и это при сбросе 45 кг), вот этого не надо. Зачем рассказывать сказки? Тут люди образованные дискутируют и поверьте в в подобную чушь не верят. Что на самом деле с сыроедами происходит можете тут прочитать, тощие, беззубые доходяги, вот их судьба в долгосрочном периоде:
> http://www.syroedenie.com/forum/Thread-ЗУБЫ-Большой-вопрос?page=2


Молочко не пьет, яички не кушает. Если Вы о кальции, то он содержится и в капусте, огурцах/помидорах и т.д. (просто меньше). И похудела она уже почти как год назад и только с августа началось восстановление. Я вообще-то ничего доказывать (и раскладывать на составляющие элементы) не собираюсь, просто написала то, что вижу. Кстати, сыроедение я не приветствую. И кстати, Вам бы тоже не мешало хоть иногда верить в чудеса.


----------



## tortoise (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Суть-то разговора в другом. Зачинщицы этой темы пытаются кошмарить людей "поеданием трупов" и т.п., хотя мясо само по себе это всего лишь набор разного рода белков. .


 


gudkov написал(а):


> Именно так, религиозно-этический, что ясно видно по высказываниям создательниц этой темы.


 
gudkov! с "трупоедами" воюют в другой теме, эта тема МОЯ, я ее зачинщица и создательница.  Суть ее  не в отстаивании ПРАВА на употребление или неупотребление тех или иных продуктов, не в обвинениях друг друга за разный взгляд на мироустройстройство и не в коем случае не отстаивание превосходства одной религии над другой.  
В этой теме я хочу разобраться в сути пищеварительного процесса, как это все устроено. Что происходит с продуктами с биохимической точки зрения. Зачем организму те или иные вещества и как он их из продуктов получает. Начала я с белков, сразу все разбирать не могу, не хватит знаний для понимания, у меня не такие обширные познания в этой области как у Вас.
А сыроедов затронула, т.к. они есть, они существуют,  КАК и за счет чего это ТЕОРЕТИЧЕСКИ возможно или невозможно. ПОЧЕМУ они это делают (отказываются не только от пищи животного происхождения, но и от термической обработки) я обсуждать НЕ хочу.
Мне Ваши объяснения сути процессов, происходящих в организме, очень интересны, наряду с объяснениями Игоря Григорьевича и/или других врачей форума, если они примут участие в обсуждении. Я буду рада если другие «чайники» зададут вопросы, и мы вместе попытаемся найти на них ответы.
К стати, gudkov, а Вы кто по профессии, если не секрет? Просто Вы так легко оперируете сложными медицинскими терминани, а в карточке не указано, что Вы врач.


----------



## tortoise (30 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> опыт немецких "коллег" с Асвенцена не позволяет поверить вашей соседке.





tortoise написал(а):


> думаете врет?





Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет


 
Не поняла ...........


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> что нет?((((((((((


Нет не врет. Это старость. С возрастом идет снижение обменных процессов организм готовится умирать. Рост и регенерация замедляются,  становится достаточно минимального количества белка.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (30 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> а безбелковые отеки= это когда "с голоду пухнут" это одно и то же?





tortoise написал(а):


> а когда они начинаются? через сколько?


 
http://medarticle.moslek.ru/articles/5569.htm



tortoise написал(а):


> Итак, правильно ли я поняла, белок это "бусики" из разных бусинок (аминокислоты) закрученные в спирали. При этом на стадии термической обработки спиральки теряют форму =разрушается третичная структура, но бусики (последовательность бусин) сохраняются , в процессе переваривания, ниточка окончательно рвется и бусинки рассыпаются. И всасываются в кровь?





tortoise написал(а):


> А где они теперь в новые «бусики» соберуться? (где мои белки синтезируются) в печени что ли?
> 
> Все животные белки состоят из одних и тех же бусин (собранные в разном порядке, в разные спиральки загнутые)
> 
> ...


 в общих чертах так.


tortoise написал(а):


> Народы севера, крайне ограниченные в доступе к растительным продуктам, от белковой недостаточности страдать не будут. Даже если у них совсем не будет растительного белка. Т.е. в растительных белках нет аминокислот , необходимых мне которые отсутствуют в пище животного происхождения. Так?


 да. И самый главний момент вы упустили, ТЕПЛООБМЕН. Чем жарче, тем меньше энергии на обогрев. И второй важнейший момент, это хлеб. Все народы едят хлеб и хлебобулочные изделия. В тесте в боьшинстве случаев есть молоко или яйца, присутствует животный белок. По этой причине при наличии ОДНОГО ТОЛЬКО хлеба человек не умирает с голоду. И практически получает необходимые компоненты.


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> gudkov! с "трупоедами" воюют в другой теме,quote]


Так это..., про трупоедов это сюда модераторы перенесли из веганской темы... Зачем спросите их))) Я не врач, а просто любознательный человек))


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

Fint написал(а):


> Гудков, где вы такое только находите?


 Так это и есть самый что нинаесть фанатский веганский сайт и форум, даже и искать не требуется особо)))


----------



## Ольга . (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А вообще странно, что модераторы перенесли сюда то что связано с веганами)


Да никто никуда пока ничего не переносил:


tortoise написал(а):


> Если администрация форума не против, я бы в этой теме продолжила. Я понимаю, что это будет уже совсем не анатомия, а биохимия и м.б. что-нибудь еще мне пока не известное, но я же чайник, а гистология здесь уже была. Если эта тема совсем не в тему, для этого раздела, перенесите, куда посчитаете нужным, только скажите куда перенесли


Может быть, действительно стоит выделить этот курс в отдельную тему? Назвать её, к примеру, _*Биохимия для "чайников"*_ и разместить в разделе "Делимся опытом, мнениями и советами".

(Предложения и советы по поводу заголовка и переноса принимаются )


----------



## gudkov (30 Ноя 2011)

Ммм...., у меня там несколько сообщений из веготемы исчезло, я думал их сюда перебазировали))) Может и ошибся 

А насчет отдельной темы, конечно давно пора, а то все в кучу...


----------



## tortoise (30 Ноя 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> А насчет отдельной темы, конечно давно пора, а то все в кучу...


обсужу с модератором в личке


----------



## tortoise (30 Ноя 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Нет не врет. Это старость. С возрастом идет снижение обменных процессов организм готовится умирать. Рост и регенерация замедляются, становится достаточно минимального количества белка.


и когда она (старость) начинается ?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> да. И самый главний момент вы упустили, ТЕПЛООБМЕН. Чем жарче, тем меньше энергии на обогрев. .


индусам априори белка меньше надо?


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> в общих чертах так..


теперь попробую с перечнем этих "бусин" разобраться


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> и когда она (старость) начинается ?


 жизнь тела делится на два этапы, генерация - развитие (рост ребенка, набор массы и т.д.) по достижению которого (около 22-25 лет) начинается второй период,  дегенерация (разрушение), это и есть процесс старения.   


tortoise написал(а):


> индусам априори белка меньше надо?


 нет, у индусов ВСЕГДА тепло энергозатраты можно обиспечить подножным кормо который есть ВСЕГДА. У чукчей такой лафы нет, а энергозатраты в разы больше.


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> (около 22-25 лет) начинается второй период, дегенерация (разрушение), это и есть процесс старения.


грустно то как!


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> нет, у индусов ВСЕГДА тепло энергозатраты можно обиспечить подножным кормо который есть ВСЕГДА. У чукчей такой лафы нет, а энергозатраты в разы больше.


что то я заплутала
переваривание =процесс с потребление энергии, чукчам на переваривание мяса (расщепления белков) нужна энергия и для согревания то же энергии по больше требуется чем индусам а цикл кребса, кажется так его звали=это дыхание было, да?
а синтез белков с экзо или эндо термическая реакция?
хотя в принципе, какая разница из каких аминокислот формировать свои белки из растительных или из животных, энергии, наверное тратиться одинаковое количесво.
что то у меня выходит, что кушать надо так, как окружающий ландшафт позволяет........... во всяком случае с точки зрения энергопотребления, вряд ли чукчи с  мяса на обогрев больше тепла получат в итоге, чем индусы с травки...........


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

Ну вообще вы тут маленько того, не туда зашли. В качестве энергетика (обогрев в том числе) у человека используются в первую очередь углеводы, тратить на обогрев белок это очень расточительно (все равно что топить печь денежными купюрами). Углеводы основной "бензин" человека, при недостатке углеводов начинают "гореть" жиры, это процесс весьма энергозатратный и поэтому, углеводы всегда не первом месте в деле человеческго энергопитания))) Из белков при надобности могут быть синтезированы и углеводы и жиры, но такая надобность может возникнуть при питании исключительно белками, чего в жизни практически не бывает. Из жиров синтезируются углеводы, из углеводов жиры..., а вот белки не могут быть синтезированы ни из углеводов, ни из жиров... Так что белок это скорее стройматериал для организма, углеводы его топливо, жиры отчасти запасы "на случай войны", ну и некоторые ткани в организме состоят из жиров, в том числе наши нервы, это практически чистейший жир))


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> ну и некоторые ткани в организме состоят из жиров, в том числе наши нервы, это практически чистейший жир))


серьезно?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> Ну вообще вы тут маленько того, не туда зашли. В качестве энергетика (обогрев в том числе) у человека используются в первую очередь углеводы, )


 а это про что?:


Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> да. И самый главний момент вы упустили, ТЕПЛООБМЕН. Чем жарче, тем меньше энергии на обогрев. .


 
я похоже в 3х соснах заплутала


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> переваривание =процесс с потребление энергии, чукчам на переваривание мяса (расщепления белков) нужна энергия и для согревания то же энергии по больше требуется чем индусам а цикл кребса, кажется так его звали=это дыхание было, да?


да  


tortoise написал(а):


> а синтез белков с экзо или эндо термическая реакция?
> что то у меня выходит, что кушать надо так, как окружающий ландшафт позволяет........... во всяком случае с точки зрения энергопотребления, вряд ли чукчи с мяса на обогрев больше тепла получат в итоге, чем индусы с травки...........


 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Газообмен


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> серьезно?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


да


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

gudkov написал(а):


> но такая надобность может возникнуть при питании исключительно белками, чего в жизни практически не бывает.


 
Как раз такая необходимость и является ключевой в северных регионах, там с бананами авокадо манго слегка напряженка, а вот с оленями и моржами изобилие...


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Как раз такая необходимость и является ключевой в северных регионах, там с бананами авокадо манго слегка напряженка, а вот с оленями и моржами изобилие...


 Я про современные условия))) Чукчи сейчас конечно и хлебушек имеют в рационе и прочие углеводы, а вот раньше да..., мясо, рыба, молока, ну и может кореньев каких в тундре летом накопают, чтоб было чего заваривать))))


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (1 Дек 2011)

вообще если какая-то система претендует на статус ВСЕПОЛЕЗНОСТИ И ВСЕЗАМЕНИМОСТИ, то истинность этого проверяется очень просто. Система должна подходить ВСЕМ людям вне зависимости от места проживания. С этой позиции веганство частная практика юга и не более.
Истинная доктрина в применении всегда универсальна, для всех, если она конечно истинна))).


----------



## tortoise (1 Дек 2011)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> С это позиции веганство частная практика юга и не более..


не поняла........... т.е. для Юга все же сгодиться? а как же 
незаменимые аминокислоты, которых в растительных белках или я опять что то потеряла?


----------



## gudkov (1 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> не поняла........... т.е. для Юга все же сгодиться? а как же
> незаменимые аминокислоты, которых в растительных белках или я опять что то потеряла?



Практика не означает что это правильно))) Я уже приводил в пример Китай, КНДР... Очень часто это именно вынужденная практика, где лишь бы что нибудь сьесть, об незаменимых аминокислотах никто в такой ситуации не задумывается...


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Дек 2011)

tortoise написал(а):


> не поняла........... т.е. для Юга все же сгодиться? а как же
> незаменимые аминокислоты, которых в растительных белках или я опять что то потеряла?


Я имел ввиду не одну траву, молоко индусы хавают.


----------



## Maxwell (24 Дек 2012)

Мне помогает куриный бульён чтоб сварен с кожей.


----------



## Гарри (7 Янв 2013)

Maxwell написал(а):


> Мне помогает куриный бульён чтоб сварен с кожей.


 
Насколько я понимаю речь идет о порции коллагена для организма посредством варки кожи?
Категорически не рекомендую!
В подобном бульоне большое кол-во белкового экссудата (азотистые экстрактивные вещ-ва). Пену снимать (денатурированный белок)  бесполезно! Только полный слив бульона. Как первого,так и второго.
Первый бульон - отличная среда для поддержания воспалительного процесса в суставах....


----------



## gudkov (8 Янв 2013)

Гарри написал(а):


> Насколько я понимаю речь идет о порции коллагена для организма посредством варки кожи?
> Категорически не рекомендую!
> В подобном бульоне большое кол-во белкового экссудата (азотистые экстрактивные вещ-ва). Пену снимать (денатурированный белок) бесполезно! Только полный слив бульона. Как первого,так и второго.
> Первый бульон - отличная среда для поддержания воспалительного процесса в суставах....


 
Вы хоть в курсе, что есть такое "коллаген"? И чем вас не устраивает денатурированный белок?)) Вы понимаете, что такое "денатурированный" белок?))


----------



## Гарри (8 Янв 2013)

Послушайте уважаемый Гудков!
Вы рискуете нажить себе еще одного врага.


> "Вы хоть в курсе, что есть такое "коллаген"


1) В курсе, и вам бы мог прочитать цикл лекций, как в свободное от работы время читаю своим технологам, мастерам, студентам-практикантам.


> "И чем вас не устраивает денатурированный белок",


2) в общем и целом устраивает, хотя я предпочитаю получать ЖИВОТНЫЙ белок с не разрушенной структурой (прежде всего вторичной) например посредством моей с/к продукции, или в виде сырых перепелиных яиц.


> "Вы понимаете, что такое "денатурированный" белок?))".


3) Ответ на вопрос читайте в п. 1;2
4) Гудков, вы здесь готовы при народно представиться. Кто вы такой? Какое образование (что вы закончили)? Какое отношение имеете к прикладной биотехнологии? Место работы и занимаемая должность?
Я лично готов пойти на такой шаг первым, с условием что вы обнародуете свои данные вторым.
Я жду...


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2013)

Гарри написал(а):


> 4) Гудков, вы здесь готовы при народно представиться. Кто вы такой? Какое образование (что вы закончили)? Какое отношение имеете к прикладной биотехнологии? Место работы и занимаемая должность?
> Я лично готов пойти на такой шаг первым, с условием что вы обнародуете свои данные вторым.
> Я жду...


 
Ну во первых, никаких данных обнародовать я не буду. Во вторых, по вашему ответу я уже вижу, что к прикладной биотехнологии выимеетеотношение только по вашим словам, либо плохо учились))) Вы так и не ответили, что такое "коллаген", тут можно обойтись одним словом, без всяких лекций. Также видно ваше пардон невежество в отношении "неденатурированных" сырых яиц))) Даже студенту, а не то что состоявшемуся "прикладному биотехнологу" известно, что сырые яйца содержат: во первых - антитриптазу (ингибитор трипсина), вследствие чего до 50% сырого яичного белка не переваривается и выбрасывается в "утиль", ну и наличие в сыром яйце авидина связывающего биотин, пользы однозначно не приносит, при термообработке разрушается и то, и другое, а также происходит денатурация яичного белка, что повышает усвояемость его из вареного яйца до 95%.

Тем более, что денатурация любого белка, это есть "разбиение" его структур, что в любом случае повышает эффективность воздействия на него того же трипсина и следовательно его усваиваемость.

Так что я очень сомневаюсь, что вы вообще понимаете о чем говорите. Больше похоже на откровения в стиле "сыроеда")))


----------



## Гарри (9 Янв 2013)

> "Ну во первых, никаких данных обнародовать я не буду"


- Уже можно заканчивать диалог. С троллями никаких разговоров.


> "до 50% сырого яичного белка не переваривается и выбрасывается в "утиль".


Речь шла не о показателе КУБ.
Ты наверно бедолага всю ночь просидел в сети обсасывая незнакомые слова "антитриптазу ", "коллаген", и т.д. Ночью спать надо, а не изображать из себя "народного академика".
...
...
...
С моей стороны продолжения диалога не будет.




*modeator:* Сообщение отредактировано. Убедительная просьба соблюдать Правила форума и вести дискуссию в корректной форме, без перехода на личности.


----------



## gudkov (9 Янв 2013)

Гарри написал(а):


> Ты наверно бедолага всю ночь просидел в сети обсасывая незнакомые слова "антитриптазу ", "коллаген", и т.д. Ночью спать надо, а не изображать из себя "народного академика".
> С моей стороны продолжения диалога не будет.


 
Эти "незнакомые" слова я уже тут приводил, твоим собратьям веганам-сыроедам, в соответствующей теме)) А то, что продолжения диалога не будет это и ежу понятно, когда ответить нечего какой диалог. Так что можешь дальше рассуждать, о "порциях" коллагена для организма, который является обычным животным белком, к тому же неполноценным, и который будет разбит в ЖКТ до тех же самых аминокислот, что и любой другой белок. И про полезность "сырых" яиц))


----------



## Lubov81 (10 Фев 2013)

Я стараюсь максимально исключить из своего рациона продукты индустриального производства колбасы, моинез, кондитерку, хлеб и многое другое. Заменив их продуктами домашнего приготовления. Стала дома печь хлеб, конечно это требует время, но оно стоит того. Еще отдаю предпочтение вегетарианской пищи, делаю мусы из замороженных ягод. Мясо стараюсь заменить рыбой. Соблюдение такого режима питания мне очень помогло избавиться от синдрома хронической усталости, повысить иммунитет.1 Day Acuvue MOIST for Astigmatism примерно.


----------

